# Petie the parakeet



## Frank Cloud (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi:

I was on this forum about five years ago when I found a budgie on my bird feeder and rescued him. I'm happy to report that he is now five years old and doing well.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Frank and welcome back! 


I think I remember you  (Am I that much older? Oh no.. 🤣)

If you remember your old ID, FaeryBee can merge the two for you. I'm so glad he's still doing well! We'd love to see updated photos of your little guy when you get a chance. 

Cheers 👋


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*So glad to hear Petrie is doing well!

Do you recall your previous User ID?*


----------



## Frank Cloud (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi FaeryBee, I do not. When I tried my email, said it wasn't valid so I assumed that the name would be purged after non use.

Perhaps FC or FMC?


----------



## Frank Cloud (Jun 28, 2016)

This is Petie when I first rescued him.








Petie, five years later. He doesn't like the cell phone.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww, he's so cute! I'm so glad he's still doing so well


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your previous User ID was FMC and I've merged that into your "New" User ID now.

Petie is ADORABLE*


----------



## Frank Cloud (Jun 28, 2016)

FaeryBee said:


> *Your previous User ID was FMC and I've merged that into your "New" User ID now.
> 
> Petie is ADORABLE*


Thank you!

He is a good boy. We are bonded pretty well.


----------

